# barrel making



## flipflop (Jan 20, 2009)

I've decided Im ready to try to build a barrel, well i only need a half of one to build a whisky barrel table. I come to you guys because I can't find the angle and shape to make the slates. Any insight on this would be great. thanks guys.

-Matt


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I think you might be better off buying an actual used whiskey barrel. A quick Google search reveals many sources, including this one

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Stefang did a blog on coopering a bucket but it seems to be missing. There are posts on here if you search cooped buckets and barrels.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Because of the rounded shape of a barrel is a compound curve the miter angle on each stave changes along it's length. This is why coopers do this by hand and eye using a draw shave. Wetting the wood helps it to be crushed to fit as a barrel is forced to shape


----------

